
Who Needs Apple When the FBI Could Hack Terrorist iPhone Itself - newscasta
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-04/who-needs-apple-when-the-fbi-could-hack-terrorist-iphone-itself
======
splitdisk
This article sums up my view on this whole issue. I feel that the reason why
the authorities are making this into a big issue is to 'make an example' of
this case. It indeed seems like getting access to the phone would be a matter
of electricity and time.

------
jklowden
I was taught that the first principle of security is physical security. Once
your attacker has possession of your hardware, decrypting the data is only a
matter of time.

They don't even need a brute force attack. If decryption works without a SIM
card, then the key is on the device, protected by a code with a mere 10,000
possibilities. For the FBI, isn't that child's play?

~~~
cordite
Sounds like they could copy the data, extract the algorithm via reverse
engineering, and then run it against the archive.

Though this should be ineffective for the secure enclave where additional fuse
bits are set unique to a device that add more entropy and black box key
derivation to the whole thing

